# ASUS UL50VT Integrated Webcam Not Working



## Axelkgs

Hello,

I have used my integrated webcam in my Asus UL50VT laptop before, but recently I went to use it with Cyberlink YouCam 5, and it displays an error saying that no webcam was detected. I don't really understand why it would stop working suddenly, something with drivers maybe? I was hoping someone would be able to help me.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## jamesd1981

have you tried running the webcam using its own software in all programs


----------



## Axelkgs

Yes, the software is not the issue here. I've tried running the webcam in various applications, none of them detect it. Although, when I open "Lifeframe" (Asus Pre-installed webcam software) it says that the webcam is in use by another program.


----------



## jamesd1981

try downloading any updated drivers or software for your webcam from asus support

http://support.asus.com/download/options.aspx?SLanguage=en&type=1


----------

